# Goat Fencing Question: T-posts, wood posts, and spacing



## AlaynaMay

My father and brother are going to install a goat fence for a lady's two Nubian/ Pygmy does, and have asked me to research prices on materials. The fence will be rectangular, and only about 330' long. I am finding how much cheaper t-posts are than regular wooden ones. We have never used these before, only wood, but I have a feeling that this lady will want to go with the cheapest option possible. Now, my list of questions: 1) Are these easy to use (even for inexperienced beginners?) 2) How far apart would they need to be spaced? 3) How many clips per post do we need? 4) What is the best length to use for a 48" fence (4x4" squares)? I know we will need wooden posts and braces at each corner. Any help would be appreciated, and the sooner the better, as I need to send her a price list.  Thank you!


----------



## jdavenport

1) Yep, real easy. My DH the city-kid, computer programmer installs t-posts just fine ( just ignore the profanity)
2)If your land is flat you can put more space between them, but I usually put a post every 20 feet.
3)At TSC (farm store) 6 foot post comes with 5 clips.
4) Around here (Ohio) field fencing is cheaper, has narrower gaps at the bottom and bigger at the top. 32" high is $150 and 39" high is $180 for a rod (330 feet long), then put an electric wire on the top and one on the bottom with plastic clips.
This is the strongest cheapest fence design I know: http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=78
Good Luck!


----------



## Fiberaddict

If she has full-size goats, you'll want to space theists closer than 20' - we use 8', and the does have still managed to push them over so that they have a ramp. We're slowly switching over to wood posts with utility panels and a top rail...NOT cheap, but I'm tired of fixing fence all the time. (And for our Nubians, the field fencing doesn't work. They stand on it until the clips give up and start sliding down the t-posts....my girls may be talented, but I wanted to mention it. )


----------



## swgoats

It depends on the usage of the fence. In a small containment lot, you need to space the t-post closer maybe 5 feet and consider using cattle panels. They put alot of stress on that type of fence, standing on them - putting their heads through them and trying to reach green stuff on the other side. A well placed strand of electric helps keep them off the top of the fence. 

For a pasture they can be spaced farther although we do 10 feet. I haven't found them to try a pasture fence if they have plenty of good stuff inside it. Now if they find a hole, they will go through it, so watch ditches and depressions in the ground. I do daily turn out, containment at night or if the pasture needs to rest - so when they are let out they go to work eating, not messing with fences.

We use T posts. The corners are wood posts with braces. Even with an auger on his tractor, my husband still prefers to pound T posts to setting wood posts. I can't set T posts myself. I strained my back one time trying. It requires lifting a heavy tool up over your head (or somehow manage to get yourself higher than the post).  I do the clips. We use three per post. There is a little trick to getting them curled around several times. You want them tight.


----------



## aggiebrewer

I use t posts for goats, cattle, horses. 10' apart. 3 wires. I use wood 4x4 for corner,s strung with wires to strengthen. goat fencing from lowes is $255.00 for 330' rolls. need 3 clips per post for the wires and I use hog rings for attaching the fence. guaranteed to keep animals in if you do it properly.

good luck


----------

